# Ragna the Bloodedge vs Sol Badguy



## swandiveLmeistr (Dec 19, 2014)

I know there's already a thread on this, but that was 4 years ago.

Has anything changed?


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 19, 2014)

No, Sol kicks his ass and solos his verse

Only thing there is to it


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 19, 2014)

Sol flicks his cigarette at them

BBverse explodes into oblivion


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 19, 2014)

The Badguy wins in this one.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 19, 2014)

Sol still runs a train through the Blazblue cast unfortunately

BTW I just got Guilty Gear Xrd, anybody find any good feats for it yet?


----------



## bitethedust (Dec 19, 2014)

Ragna the edgy Dante lookalike gets stomped, Sol gives no fucks, the world goes on


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 19, 2014)

swandiveLmeistr said:


> I know there's already a thread on this, but that was 4 years ago.
> 
> Has anything changed?



Can we not?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 19, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> Sol still runs a train through the Blazblue cast unfortunately
> 
> BTW I just got Guilty Gear Xrd, anybody find any good feats for it yet?


Mostly Bedman and Backyard hype.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 19, 2014)

Nothing has changed. Sol can still be Ragna and most if not all of the BB cast


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 19, 2014)

At the risk of having my dick sliced off in my sleep....

Wouldn't both Amaterasu and Takamagahara be universal? The whole story is that they got into a universe reset-off.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 19, 2014)

Sol destroyed the shit out of a Universal artifact in Overture, so.....

it wouldn't really matter much


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 19, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Mostly Bedman and Backyard hype.



There's also Gabriel, Leo and Johnny


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 19, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> At the risk of having my dick sliced off in my sleep....
> 
> Wouldn't both Amaterasu and Takamagahara be universal? The whole story is that they got into a universe reset-off.



Amaterasu wouldnt really matter, since Takemikazuchi, which is in the island busting range, was hyped to be able to destroy it.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 19, 2014)

Takamagahara was the system which kept rebooting the timeline, possibly with the aid of the Amaterasu Unit.
And no, we don't treat time loops as universe level reality warping.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 19, 2014)

The master unit was what made the time loops. Takamagahara just manages it


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 19, 2014)

Man, I just try to imagine Sol in Blazblue prior to the end of CS.
Wonder if time loops would be even effecting him or just annoy Sol that he's getting back to the starting point.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 19, 2014)

Unlike Rags, Sol can actually use magi-tech properly, so fixing the issue wouldn't be a problem for him.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 19, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> Man, I just try to imagine Sol in Blazblue prior to the end of CS.
> Wonder if time loops would be even effecting him or just annoy Sol that he's getting back to the starting point.



He'd more than likely just be annoyed at the fact that things keep starting over. I think he can deal with most time related stuff after willing himself back into existence after Order Sol died


----------



## Newmell (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't remember much about Blazblue's story, but doesn't Ragna absorb people's souls or something?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah?

But that dosen't really matter in this match.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 20, 2014)

I just finished Xrd's story mode and there weren't really any impressive feats except maybe one.

That Man and Sol teamed up and made a Backyard-powered punch that supposedly had "more energy than the whole planet can produce". He punched the barrier that was apparently immune to physical and magical attacks but then couldn't do it again later without That Man's help. That feat won't help him in the Death Battle though. 

Also Bedman solo'd Slayer, Millia and Venom, but then has trouble with Johnny, Leo and Gabriel.  I know anime games aren't the most well-written things out there, but I just can't get over Bedman. Everything about that character was so contrived and weird. Bedman even managed to easily teleport out That Man.


Maybe it's just me, but the BB universe seemed much more impressive. I'm sure Ragna has the typical protagonist "hidden power", Hakumen and Azrael are also incredibly strong.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 20, 2014)

If you squint and look, it showed some very impressive showings combined with past feats from past games. See the "Japan" stage. It dosent look like Japan, dosent it? 

Just looks like one gigantic as fuck crater. Guess who made that.





yeaaaaah...


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 20, 2014)

And guess who's superior to Justice in every way?

That's right.

Sol Badguy. He nukes Ragna with a casual Gun Flame.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 20, 2014)

What are Ragna's best feats? I'm sure there are some impressive ones. He's a big guy.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 20, 2014)

Uhhh...fighting Takemikazuchi.

Noel and Jin helped out.


Again, nothing that will give him the win here.



Newmell said:


> Also Bedman solo'd Slayer, Millia and Venom, but then has trouble with Johnny, Leo and Gabriel.  I know anime games aren't the most well-written things out there, but I just can't get over Bedman. Everything about that character was so contrived and weird. Bedman even managed to easily teleport out That Man.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but the BB universe seemed much more impressive. I'm sure Ragna has the typical protagonist "hidden power", Hakumen and Azrael are also incredibly strong.



Also might as well take on this part.

Bedman is basically a one trick pony. That is, if you don't know what he does, you're kinda screwed. Which was why Gabriel, who's Slayer's equal, kicked the shit out of Bedman. Because he knew the tricks Bedman had up his sleeves. (Mindfuck, Putting people in dreams.)

[YOUTUBE]c1NBBB12yUA[/YOUTUBE]

Not even going to touch on the Hakumen and Azrael part. Mostly because I just don't want to.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 20, 2014)

Newmell said:


> *What are Ragna's best feats?* I'm sure there are some impressive ones. He's a big guy.



Jobbing

Alot


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 20, 2014)

Newmell said:


> I just finished Xrd's story mode and there weren't really any impressive feats except maybe one.
> 
> That Man and Sol teamed up and made a Backyard-powered punch that supposedly had "more energy than the whole planet can produce". He punched the barrier that was apparently immune to physical and magical attacks but then couldn't do it again later without That Man's help. That feat won't help him in the Death Battle though.
> 
> ...
















All scalable or applicable to Sol


Still haven't gotten scans on the galactic cluster bit which was mentioned in Xrd storyline (around chapter 4 or something)

This doesn't include Japan being vaporized by Justice (he beat the shit out of her in base) or him breaking the equivalent of a cosmic artifact in GG2

+ Raven heavily implies his regen is as good as his own and having a MasterGhost (not that he needs it here)


----------



## Newmell (Dec 20, 2014)

Is the Masterghost a canon thing for Sol as in he always has it? Or is it just a GG2 game mechanic-type thing.

I do remember the whole galaxy cluster thing from Xrd though.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 20, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Uhhh...fighting Takemikazuchi.
> 
> Noel and Jin helped out.
> 
> ...



Ragna also needed the Idea Engine to do it.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 20, 2014)

That goes without saying. Only time he ever wins is if he goes idea engine.

(Kind of an hyperbole. Kind of...)


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Dumb Shit that doesn't bear addressing because it's blatant stupidity



My job here is done


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

What do you guys think about the whole Death Battle thing. I have a feeling Screwattack will make Ragna win because he is the "underdog" character.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 21, 2014)

lolDeath Battle.

That is all.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

Those videos are really popular though, and really influence what people think of the characters.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

Wait, is Death Battle doing a Blazblue vs Guilty Gear video or something?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 21, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Wait, is Death Battle doing a Blazblue vs Guilty Gear video or something?



I just checked...

Yes, they are...

It's going to be terrible.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

Death Battle is doing Sol vs Ragna. 
Ragna will probably win, making GG even more of a laughingstock after Xrd's abysmal sales


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

AHA


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!






Newmell said:


> Death Battle is doing Sol vs Ragna.
> Ragna will probably win, *making GG even more of a laughingstock* after Xrd's abysmal sales



Wait what?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Dec 21, 2014)

>Guilty Gear
>Laughingstock

Guhahahahahahahahahahahaha
Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 21, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> I just checked...
> 
> Yes, they are...
> 
> It's going to be terrible.



*mutters while reading paper*

Well at least they haven't gotten their hands on Warhammer yet. Still, good thing I never really followed DB


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Wait what?



I don't know if you guys actually played Xrd but it is a step down from +R. It's slower, dumbed down and the online is really unplayable. Which is why a lot of people especially in Japan dropped the game and went back to playing Chronophantasma. Also Xrd's sales were poopoo compared to Blazblue and Persona's sales. 

Screwattack making Sol a loser is just the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Those videos are really popular though, and really influence what people think of the characters.



The only character I can think of who this applies to is Bucky O'Hare because he went from being known only by people over the age of 30 to being considered Fox's punching bag.



Newmell said:


> Ignorant statement about Blazblue + acting like sales mean shit



Stop Raigening my favourite fighting game series for fuck sake


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

>taking the bait this hard

holy shit ^ (use bro) what are you doing


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> I don't know if you guys actually played Xrd but it is a step down from +R. It's slower, dumbed down and the online is really unplayable. Which is why a lot of people especially in Japan dropped the game and went back to playing Chronophantasma. Also Xrd's sales were poopoo compared to Blazblue and Persona's sales.
> 
> Screwattack making Sol a loser is just the final nail in the coffin.



Ok ok ok ok..

First lets address the issue of netplay. They say its going to be patched, we just need to be patient. Its the first time Arc system's using cross platform.

Secondly, yes they made Guilty Gear more accessible. Its more easier, definetely. But do you honestly think that Blazblue isn't easier than GG?

Give me a break. Lastly, pls leave the BB vs GG fanwars out the window. That shit's annoying as fuck. As a person who likes both titles, seeing people circle jerking  one side while pissing on the other is just tactless.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> >taking the bait this hard
> 
> holy shit ^ (use bro) what are you doing



It's hard to tell if he's serious when most of the YT commenters think Ragna has this in the bag. For all we know he's yet another legitimate disgrace to the Blazblue fandom.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

GG is also one of my favorite fighting game series.
I'm just saying that Death Battle videos are very popular and can affect what people think of games/characters.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

Who gives a fuck?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

Popular=/=good or well researched


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

Xrd is doing poorly, and if Screwattack makes a video where Sol is a loser, that's obviously not good. Who gives a fuck? I do because I love Guilty Gear.


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 21, 2014)

Or informative for that matter


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> GG is also one of my favorite fighting game series.
> I'm just saying that Death Battle videos are very popular and can affect what people think of games/characters.



When the fuck was the last time you asked somebody what they thought of a character and they cited Death Battle? Hell, Epic Rap Battles is infinitely more popular and I never see anybody cite it when asked about their thoughts on a character.

Everybody already thinks that Ragna wins because they know jack shit about Guilty Gear, odds are that if Sol wins the BB fantards will just riot over it in the comments that Screwattack is biased against BB, nobody will think less of Ragna but honestly most of them would be more likely to hate Sol if he won then lost, if he loses they would not have much of a problem with him but if he wins then he killed their hero.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

They have a pretty good animation team. I'm willing to bet money that that's what people are looking for.

Other then that, they aren't the end all be all for these types of debates.



Newmell said:


> Xrd is doing poorly, and if Screwattack makes a video where Sol is a loser, that's obviously not good. Who gives a fuck? I do because I love Guilty Gear.



Yeah, you and a lot of people here. But do you really think that me or Rob or Qing or Betaman or any other members who loves the franchise are gonna care  what screwattack thinks?


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Also Gamera saw a decent spike in popularity after the Death Battle even though he lost. When it was announced that Gamera would be Godzilla's opponent, in the trailer everybody was like

"Who the hell is Gamera nobody cares about that loser, use Pacific Rim, Megazord, King Kong, or Cthulhu instead! I am not even a kaiju fan but I watched Godzilla 2013 because it was popular in theaters so my opinion on Godzilla's best match clearly matters more than those basement dwellers who actually care about Gamera lolololol"

And now the comments section of Godzilla VS Gamera is full of people who obviously never heard of Gamera before the video (with many of them admitting to as much) yet think that he "unfortunately, would beat Godzilla with bias aside" even though Godzilla trumps him in every imaginable stat aside from travel speed.

Some dude even commented that he watched every Gamera movie to prove the video wrong and show that Death Battle is never right out of butthurt, still mad that Goku or whoever lost hah hah hah hah hah.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Other then that, they aren't the end all be all for these types of debates.



You're totally right, but Xrd doesn't deserve any negativity right now. People need to support that game, and Arcsys needs to fix that damn netcode. People take what I said the wrong way, Death Battle obviously isn't the authority on power levels. I would just hate for people to be talking about how Sol Badguy lost while Xrd is still suffering.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> You're totally right, but Xrd doesn't deserve any negativity right now. People need to support that game, and Arcsys needs to fix that damn netcode. People take what I said the wrong way, Death Battle obviously isn't the authority on power levels. I would just hate for people to be talking about how Sol Badguy lost while Xrd is still suffering.



Look, okay. I get what you're saying. It's wrong though.

Guilty Gear is a niche community. It always has been. No one's going to care about Deathbattle's results.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> You're totally right, but Xrd doesn't deserve any negativity right now. People need to support that game, and Arcsys needs to fix that damn netcode. People take what I said the wrong way, Death Battle obviously isn't the authority on power levels. I would just hate for people to be talking about how Sol Badguy lost while Xrd is still suffering.



Even if he loses, who gives a flying fuck? I know a bunch of people who are Blazblue/Darkstalkers fans and Taokaka beating Felicia has never *once* been brought up among us. Xrd is getting really good reviews right now and is front paged on the PSN store, I am pretty sure people care more about that than a Youtube video.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

Honestly, all they need is a netcode fix.

Other than that, there's really nothing to it. No youtube video is going to amount to much. That's the only way they are going to get better.

And hey, if the sales arent that good because it's easier than past guilty gear, then that just means that next installments will be harder like past games.

Something I'm not going to complain about.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Also, Strider Hiryu and Orchid both won their fights on Death Battle for stupid ass reasons and notice that both of them had an upcoming game developed by Double Helix.

Something tells me that they will find any way to make Sol win regardless to hype up Guilty Gear Xrd. Death Battle also has an odd pattern with series' they use multiple times in that if the series wins one fight, it will lose the next and vice versa. Blazblue won its last fight, so....


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

DBZ lost in all their battles. sooo


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Pretty sure that Vegeta beat Shadow and tied with Mewtwo.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh yeah, forgot about that one


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Easy to see how you forgot, there's so much negativity clouding Goku ever since that Death Battle, he's one of the most hated figures on the internet


----------



## Kurou (Dec 21, 2014)

lol GG's sales aren't that good because like 90% of it's buyers are on ps3 and game share the fuck out of it which doesn't get recorded 

BB and Jewsona are pretty much still played because they're weab friendly as fuck. GG may have gotten user friendly as well but it's still not as easy to get into as other games around



ClassicGameGuys said:


> Sol still runs a train through the Blazblue cast unfortunately
> 
> BTW I just got Guilty Gear Xrd, anybody find any good feats for it yet?



>Unfortunately




y r u steel arive?


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 21, 2014)

Kurou's psn name isn't even kurou you fool.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 21, 2014)

Saga? 

I thought I blew up that boat. Gotta use more dynamite next time


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 21, 2014)

>Trying to blow ME up.

Truly your foolishness has no limit.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 21, 2014)

>See me


first you'd have to FIND ME


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

go work on those profiles you ^ (use bro)


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 21, 2014)

> Ragna the Bloodedge vs Sol Badguy




          .



Newmell said:


> Death Battle is doing Sol vs Ragna.
> Ragna will probably win, making GG even more of a laughingstock after Xrd's abysmal sales





> GG even more of a laughingstock





> GG





> laughingstock





> sales



this turrible bait tho


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Courtesy Robert, the information contained inside Justice from the Backyard equaled a galactic cluster and the scientists including That Man and Frederick were so scared they (collectively) wanted to terminate Justice ASAP

EDIT:

Part 2:


*Spoiler*: __ 










They intended to use Saint Oratorio to stop the information spread, info on its power at the bottom


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

addendum, frederick wasn't there


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Lucia said:


> >Unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't help liking Blazblue better, it's not my fault I have a mental illness


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 21, 2014)

Part 3:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 21, 2014)

more like VOLTEKKAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

Can Dragon Install beat the Black Beast?


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Can Dragon Install beat the Black Beast?



Considering that the ending where Black Beast Ragna destroys the world was retconned? Uh, yeah.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> Considering that the ending where Black Beast Ragna destroys the world was retconned? Uh, yeah.



What do you mean retconned?


----------



## Qinglong (Dec 21, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> What do you mean retconned?



I think he's referring to how initially it sounded like the Black Beast was going to destroy everything and Ragna held it off for a year or whatever fighting it

Then you find out he just made doggy go sleep for awhile


EDIT: Granted, by punching out Nu, but I digress


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

What Qinglong said, not sure if retcon is exactly the right word but eh.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> Granted, by punching out Nu, but I digress



What is Nu's durability?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

Who gives a shit about Nu level+


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> What is Nu's durability?



Town level, I believe.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> What Qinglong said, not sure if retcon is exactly the right word but eh.



its not a retcon.

Just timeloop shenans


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

Ragna's fist is town level. That's pretty cool.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

The only thing Ragna's town level in is jobbing


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

back when sol was way,way,way,way,way,WAY fucking weaker


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

What's the context? Is the flying eye thing powerful?


----------



## Kurou (Dec 21, 2014)

Honestly surprised his headband still works.


I mean,he had to replace fuuenken already, the fact that the head band is still working must be a miracle


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 21, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> Part 3:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



And there dies the argument of anyone who argued against the name of Justice's Gamma Ray being related to the namesake


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2014)

ITT Justice nukes japan


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> What's the context? Is the flying eye thing powerful?



What much context you need about a giant fuck off Gear and Sol Gunflaming it?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Dec 21, 2014)

This is still going on?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 21, 2014)

The only context you need that there's an exaton-range feat in the manga for a group of Gears lower ranking than the Megadeath.
Yet Sol just one-shots it.
There's also the case of Sol maybe taking a serious punch from the multi star system buster Slayer and still living to tell the tale.


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

Instant kills count? So Bridget can easily send people to the moon, Johnny can just turn people into cards and slice them, Leap instantly kills someone she falls on?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 21, 2014)

So, uh, we're placing one dude who seems to be devoid of feats reach the island-busting range...against a moon-buster

And this has been going on for how many pages?

Is there any remote pro-Ragna argument to be presented legitimately here, or does this thread simply need to be closed up now?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

Lucia said:


> Honestly surprised his headband still works.
> 
> 
> I mean,he had to replace fuuenken already, the fact that the head band is still working must be a miracle


Actually his headband doesn't work anymore. It's why he's been getting stronger and stronger and why his DI is evolving so rapidly

this was pretty much settled back in page one, modbat

it's just newmell being obtuse now and ignoring feats while claiming BBverse is superior when it's really not


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 21, 2014)

It was settled from the beginning Wombat.
Newmell just brought up Death Battles and now we're listing feats for Sol and occasionally for Ragna.

And yes, Instant Kills are usually legit.
Bridget's contested for other reasons but Justice's IK is one of the oldest speed calcs we have for GG (which I updated based on the GG1 visuals and got relativistic to FTL speed).


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

KaiserWombat said:


> So, uh, we're placing one dude who seems to be devoid of feats reach the island-busting range...against a moon-buster
> 
> And this has been going on for how many pages?
> 
> Is there any remote pro-Ragna argument to be presented legitimately here, or does this thread simply need to be closed up now?



Uh, Makoto busted the moon but it's obviously a gag feat, about as legit as Chie's galactic punt.
[youtube]m3_l93LsUeU[/youtube]



willyvereb said:


> It was settled from the beginning Wombat.
> Newmell just brought up Death Battles and now we're listing feats for Sol and occasionally for Ragna.
> 
> And yes, Instant Kills are usually legit.
> Bridget's contested for other reasons but Justice's IK is one of the oldest speed calcs we have for GG (which I updated based on the GG1 visuals and got relativistic to FTL speed).



Hm, has anybody calced this speed feat?
[youtube]LjqgW4Hl7Tc[/youtube]


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

Makoto's moon busting would make her stronger than Azrael physically

which is hilarious bullshit


----------



## Newmell (Dec 21, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> it's just newmell being obtuse now and ignoring feats while claiming BBverse is superior when it's really not



Um. what. Care to point out where I said any of that?


I'm curious about Slayer's power though. He hasn't shown any star busting anywhere outside that IK has he? Also in Xrd you don't even see the galaxy in his IK.

Also, Makoto being a moon buster and Ragna being only island buster..something's wrong here.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

Slayer's stronger than Sol

that's all you really need to know


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Um. what. Care to point out where I said any of that?
> 
> 
> I'm curious about Slayer's power though. He hasn't shown any star busting anywhere outside that IK has he? Also in Xrd you don't even see the galaxy in his IK.
> ...



There is.... so much wrong with this post I do not even know where to start. Have to go to dinner now, somebody else will take care of this for me I am sure.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 21, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Makoto's moon busting would make her stronger than Azrael physically
> 
> which is hilarious bullshit


Well, that's kind of contrary to our vS debating logic.
If Makoto is Moon level then anone comparable to or above her in power is similar.

My complaint is more about that aside from its cratered and spherical nothing implies that being the Moon.
So I took it as a random NEO, near-Earth object.
Scaling after Makoto orbiting it a bit after it was destroyed the feat seems to be in the high kiloton range.

Albeit there's also Kokonoe's Astral which involves a huge meteor.
Though she made it via special technology so I'm not sure if that can be scaled to anyone.

@ClassicGameGuys: If I want to scale Astrals for speed I'd either use Tager or Makoto's.
Those put the target into space rapidly.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Um. what. Care to point out where I said any of that?
> 
> 
> I'm curious about Slayer's power though. He hasn't shown any star busting anywhere outside that IK has he? Also in Xrd you don't even see the galaxy in his IK.
> ...





> I just finished Xrd's story mode and there weren't really any impressive feats except maybe one.
> 
> That Man and Sol teamed up and made a Backyard-powered punch that supposedly had "more energy than the whole planet can produce". He punched the barrier that was apparently immune to physical and magical attacks but then couldn't do it again later without That Man's help. That feat won't help him in the Death Battle though.
> 
> ...



>Somehow missed no less than 6 screencaps worth of information
>BBVERSE SEEMS SUPERIOR


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 21, 2014)

By the by, what is it that makes the Guilty Gear manga canon to the game verse? 

Wouldn't it be a separate continuity, or does it fit into the main game storyline somewhere?

I mean, Sol absolutely wrecks Ragna either way, so it's not really relevant to this thread. I'm just curious.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 21, 2014)

And the Slayer feat was explained by Zato as him not knowing about bedman's teleportation.

Zato himself states that if he knew the trick behind it he'd NEVER have been caught off guard by him.

Which also explains why Bedman struggled against Leo and Johnny and why Gabe managed to beat the everloving shit out of him



ThanatoSeraph said:


> By the by, what is it that makes the Guilty Gear manga canon to the game verse?
> 
> Wouldn't it be a separate continuity, or does it fit into the main game storyline somewhere?
> 
> I mean, Sol absolutely wrecks Ragna either way, so it's not really relevant to this thread. I'm just curious.


They take place between the games, same as the short stories for post overture/leading up to Guilty Gear Vastedge


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Dec 21, 2014)

Ah, that makes sense then.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 21, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> By the by, what is it that makes the Guilty Gear manga canon to the game verse?
> 
> Wouldn't it be a separate continuity, or does it fit into the main game storyline somewhere?
> 
> I mean, Sol absolutely wrecks Ragna either way, so it's not really relevant to this thread. I'm just curious.



They're side material (like the drama CDs) that take place during various times throughout the series

Ninja'd by Rob





I'M THE PRESIDENT NOT YOU ASSHOLE


----------



## Kurou (Dec 21, 2014)

my campaign never ends


----------



## KaiserWombat (Dec 21, 2014)

So basically

You people are just going around in merry old circles regarding a generally resolved issue

That's a pretty big waste of time for all parties involved, I'm sure there's much more interesting things you could be doing with your time instead

Locked


----------

